# CDA file to Mac user



## Photog girl (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a track.cda file I am trying to email to a Mac user. I operate XP OS.
The mac user is unable to open this file. Any suggestions?

Kona Carly


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

A CDA file is not an audio file. When you insert an audio CD in a computer running Windows and open it, Windows Explorer creates shortcuts to the start locations of the audio on the CD. Opening a CDA file sends the location information to the media player to retrieve the audio from the desired location on the disc.

If you e-mail a CDA file to somebody, all that you are sending them is the shortcut information to the CD that was in your CD drive. You would need to first rip the audio CD track to some audio format (MP3, FLAC, etc.) file and then you could send the ripped file to someone to play on their computer (Mac or Windows based).


----------

